# what's the worst it can get can to?



## lawstudent (Nov 22, 2007)

ive been with ibs for the past 4 years .. sometimes its disastrious, sometimes i think its cured but it always comes back. now i got it reallyyyy bad .. ive been missing lectures and staying at home for a whole week .. diarrhea is veryyy bad and im dying of hunger; can it seriously get worse than this???!! this is my worst attack in the past 4 years.all you students out there: how do u cope?? im starting to get really fed up im soo frustrated, i just broke down crying infront of my doctor today. not to mention how humiliating it is never being able to plan anything. my lifestyle is ruined and so is my social life. i just feel like hiding in a corner and hide out and cry.would love to hear some student experiences


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know where you're from, but my experience is that my Uni in England has bent over backwards to help me get through my degree. Basically you have to get over any embarrassment you might have about talking to people about it (my parents, my boss, my tutors, my friends, airline staff have all been told on various occasions that I have to cancel something or leave early because otherwise I'm gonna ###### myself) and accept any help that you're given.You'd be amazed at how much better it makes you feel in a seminar to know that you can get up and leave at any time and the tutor won't bat an eyelid.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you on any medications? Have you tried Imodium? There is also the Calcium thing that helps a lot of people.I would check with the college, if you have health problems that interfer with class they might be able to arrange some things for you to make things easier (like lecture notes when you can't make it to class or taking tests somewhere you can go to the restroom if you need to without penalty).The not eating much at all probably isn't helping. The longer you starve the more likely eating will set off another round of diarrhea when the stomach tells the colon to move things along. Try eating small but more frequent meals and see if that helps.


----------



## ImissCoffee (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have much by way of advice, but I'm in college full time and frankly not doing so great. I'm currently on academic probation because of health #### and missing school, but I let it happen. I let myself get so frustrated and depressed that I could never get things done. It was a horrible way to handle the situation but I don't regret not taking time off from school. I'm trying my best and intend to get myself back on track. It can be done, and you can do it.My one piece of advice comes from my one biggest mistake. Talk to your professors. Make an office appointment with them the first week and just explain your situation. You don't have to go into graphic/embarassing detail. You'll find if you talk to them early on they're more accepting when you have issues. It's important to keep in contact with your professors through the flares. Stay strong. If things get especially hard see if your school offers 'incompletes' where you can finish the class the following semester without paying for it over again. Good luck







Don't let yourself get down on yourself, you'll end up on a self destructing path that will do you far more damage than your tummy ever could.I'll bookmark this thread, feel free to vent here to me if you ever need to.PS. I find telling professors I have serious "stomach issues" tends to be enough information.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with everyone. Many prof.s will be sympathetic about it, if you let them in on your "stomach issues" a little bit -- depending on their degree of comprehension. If they don't seem to understand the severity of it related to your need to make special arrangements, you prolly want to give them a lil bit more info until they realize you have a real need. But most will be sensitive enough so you don't have to say more.


----------



## Kiss-Me-Deadly (Dec 3, 2007)

I have IBS and I've just started uni. The first few days I was quite stressed so i wasn't so good and I was very scared about going out with new people. But my boyfriend told me to make the most of it. So when I went out I was prepared with painkillers and anti-spasm pills. Just take all the medication you sometimes use i.e. immodium, painkillers etc. Most likely you'll be absolutly fine and because you have the security of the medication with you then you shouldn't feel stressed.


----------



## pigeon (Jul 7, 2007)

I managed to survive four years at uni and although i did miss out on some things i wish i didnt have to, i wouldn't say i lost out because of my ibs. Some things that worked for me:1. Sit at the end of the row in lectures, near the back door, i found most lecturers dont mind you leaving during the lecture as long as you were discreet!2. Stock up on Immodium - save the student loan and ask your doctor to give you a prescription for the bigger packs.3. If your in a seminar or somewhere you can't discreetly pop off to the loo, tell people your about to throw up, they seem to accept that more.4. A seven bed house with one bathroom is not good, avoid them when looking for student houses!5. I found a little alcohol actually helped me, especially spirits, not too much tho! 6. En-suite rooms, i could never afford one in halls, but i'd imagine it would have been perfect!


----------



## lawstudent (Nov 22, 2007)

dear all thanks soo much for all your replies







.. at the moment, my ibs seems to have calmed down after that mega 1 week attack, during which i couldn't even walk straight, let alone go out and go to lectures.now im all better but dreading the next attack, coz im sure it will come back .. it always does. re imodium: my doctor wasnt very keen on prescribing it since he said that attacks have to come out/released so it is not a good idea to keep all the rumbling inside.. im currently on colofac retard, spaspomen and notrilen and i have to say that they are very helpful.i will definately keep you posted on any medication i come across. on the other hand, should any other university students want to share experiences, plz do not hesitate to contact me .. it feels good to know that i am not the only digestive-deficient freak







.. hehe sorry for the sarcasm but that's the attitude i have started taking towards ibs.. it cannot control my life and it cannot be an issue.in the meantime, i wish you all a happy christmas and tummy peaceful christmas drinks and dinners cheers


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Law StudentI just graduated from law school last May. My IBS-D came to head my 2nd year. I was working full time, interning, and going to law school part time along with raising two kids. I think all of the stress just made my IBS worse. When they finally had a diagnosis for me (after a year of messing around) I went to my prof's and explained what I had going on. They were very understanding and some even had family members with issues like this. I always sat on an aisle seat and left when needed. I graduated with honors and on time. One suggestion though, if you are going to school to be an attorney, make sure you pick a law practice that can accomodate the IBS.


----------



## lawstudent (Nov 22, 2007)

hi lillietthow lovely .. well done on your honours !! i am currently in my 4th year and ibs started as soon as i started first year so i have never known uni without ibs. i try my best with examinations and also very involved in student organizations, besides having a job and take dance classes twice a week, so i dont think i am doing much to help decrease the stress. fortunately, i never had a re-sit and always did well in my exams .. so hopefully, i am following in your footsteps. cheers and thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like you are busy yet suceeding as well. There are a few lawyers on this board. Check out the forum on working and careers. Keep focused, the education is not a waste.


----------



## drivingmenuts (Jan 20, 2008)

hiim also a law student at university, living in halls. i applied for an ensuite room being that its just £10 a week more than sharing with 6 people but for some reason the university stuck me in here. its not easy, i would love to have an ensuite room more than anything, iv applied to be moved but nothing seems to have come of it. reason probably being that there isnt enough accomodation for everyone, people have to live in a nearby city and commute in. its ruined my relationship with the people in my hall, i dont feel comfortable talking about it and try to stay as distant as i can from them, that way theres less chance theyl notice the amount of times i visit the crapper daily. thankfully i live opposite a rather nice new building with very good toilets so i often just go in there. the annoying thing is you're supposed to love your first year at uni but i struggle, i love it when i get to go home. iv had to make friends elsewhere because its too awkward now for me and my housemates because weve never spoken much. lived with them for nearly 4 months and i couldnt tell you any of their last names.i move in next year with my other friends so i really dont know whats going to happen then. il just have to explain i guess, they're good guys hence why im mates with them. even if they take the piss a bit itl be their way of accepting it. unfortunately my current housemates think im weird/stuck up because iv made the decision to be mates with other people and i cant really tell them why. i let it get out of hand but theres no easy way to tell people youve just met that you suffer from ibs, there really isnt. for some reason the people i have told all thought it was an old persons affliction when its entirely the opposite. all this would be a nonissue if i had that bloody ensuite!!!sorry the post was so long but it felt great to type that out. this forum has been a life saver.x


----------

